# Whining and barking on leash when left



## Emily Turner (Dec 17, 2018)

Hello, long time reader, first time poster! My Vizsla, Moose, is 18 months old and generally very well behaved. Recently we have been having trouble when he is on the leash and we have to leave him, even for 10 seconds! If he is on the leash and my partner or I walk a different direction/into a shop/etc Moose will start whining, jumping and eventually start barking. If we have to leave him out the front of the store to go in for a couple of minutes, the same behaviors, even if he can see us the whole time. He has no problem being left at home, or not having access to us at home. Any tips on how to train this out of him? It almost starts immediately so I’m not sure where to start.


----------



## somewhereplace (Aug 20, 2018)

Does Moose know the Stay command? Stay means stay put and not to worry because you'll be back. Introduce this command in a low distraction area like your house, then once he can get at least 60 seconds of stay in the house you can practice it out and about. Initially, he'll only be able to stay for a mili-second but slowly work up to more time. The Zak George youtube video on Stay is fantastic.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Emily, you leave him at the street, perhaps tied to a parking meter while you go into a store? 

Aside form the obvious risk of theft, he could accidentally strangle himself trying to come after you.

This is one of those situations where it's not the dog that needs some training, it's the owner. Don't leave him on the street alone, he's telling you something you probably already should know.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you or your partner has to walk away for a few minutes. The one staying with him, can stand on his lead. You give them just enough room to be comfortable, but not enough to jump.
Yes, he will still whine at first. Most of them get bored, and will relax. Mine normally just lay down after a little bit.


----------

